# Lovebug



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Well there is more soaping than housework going on in this house LOL............On the Valentines bandwagon I  guess :0)


----------



## serenitylure (Jan 20, 2011)

This is so cool!!!  Kudos to the maker.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooh Lyn, those are so beautiful. Have you got a market coming up before Valentine's Day?  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyn ... these soaps look amazing!  Some lucky folk will be getting them as valentine gifts!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 20, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

so pretty!!


----------



## kaelily (Jan 20, 2011)

now that's just adorable!


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 20, 2011)

I Love your Lovebug


----------



## ewenique (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the lovely Lovebug!  Are the hearts imbedded, or stuck on?  If stuck on, how are they stuck?  :?


----------



## tomara (Jan 20, 2011)

Adorable soap.  Your soaps are always so amazing looking.


----------



## Leelalee (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wow.


----------



## heyjude (Jan 20, 2011)

I luvs them.


----------



## Araseth (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

ewenique the hearts are embedded into the soap after it was made.....I have a heart mold and I sliced the hearts then when I sliced the soap and it still has some give but not too much I pushed the hearts into the soap easy peasy :0)


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 20, 2011)

LOVING it!


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2011)

Very delicate and girly looking. Love 'em Lyn.

Relle.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 21, 2011)

You guys never cease to amaze me, those are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing your technique, now I have one more thing on my list I MUST try!

Dotty


----------



## AmyW (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazing Lyn, I love it!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 22, 2011)

yum... reminds me of strawberries and cream, very nice!


----------



## igbabygirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh I love those.  So cute


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 23, 2011)

That is beautiful soap! Have you ever thought about a doing a tutorial on how you make your soap? I love how light and fluffy it looks! Your soaps remind me of the hand made ice cream from the ice cream store! What did you scent this one with?


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 23, 2011)

Where can you get little molds like your heart ones? I have searched and found nothing...


----------



## sudsysarah (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW!  Lovebug soap is amazing.  I love how light and fluffly it is and also the imbeds are so smart.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 23, 2011)

I love that the hearts poking out are cool


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2011)

You're so talented. Your soaps are always gorgeous.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Pretty Soap Pics! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 27, 2011)

All of your soaps are so beautiful. An inspiration.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 28, 2011)

*swoon*  Lyn, your soaps are always so beautiful!


----------



## dubnica (Jan 28, 2011)

That is just adorable!!!  How creative...wow.

I too am interested to know where to buy the heart mold.


----------



## Deda (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks all :0) the mold came from Simply Molds and I had on back order these and some other shapes as fantastic for embedding but sadly the company just up and disappeared................did anyone else use them??? or know what happened to them.


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

absolutely fabulous!


----------

